# Seed heads



## lynchburg14 (Aug 7, 2019)

Getting seed heads really bad. I put down my first pgr treatment Monday but did do it at 50% strength. Is there something else I need to do or something wrong?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

No, this is normal for bermuda this time of year so all you can really do is wait it out as it will take a week or two for them to go away.


----------



## woodlands_dad (Oct 26, 2020)

I've had them for almost a month now. I wonder if leveling with sand added to any stress the Bermuda was going through.


----------



## lynchburg14 (Aug 7, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@lynchburg14 You can cut it again and apply another round of PGR. After green up the cool nights is causing soil temps to stay cool and stress the roots. I had great success last week applying the max T-Nex rate. Seed heads went from 80% to less than 5%. I am on 8 days without mowing (my goal) and lawn still look great.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

I still have a bunch of seed stalks - going on 2 or 3 weeks - all over even after mowing at .43" (7/16") every 3 days. Looks pretty rough - but I just continue this pattern and they'll die off?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@GoDawgs Just keep at it. It's normal and they will eventually stop putting out the seed heads once the temps stabilize.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

@Redtwin thanks Red! Even though you weren't talking to me, I'm definitely dealing with seed heads. Sounds like @gooodawgs is dealing with them as well.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

gooodawgs said:


> I still have a bunch of seed stalks - going on 2 or 3 weeks - all over even after mowing at .43" (7/16") every 3 days. Looks pretty rough - but I just continue this pattern and they'll die off?


We are all going thru this buddy it's seed head hell! Go Dawgs


----------



## lynchburg14 (Aug 7, 2019)

Glad to know im not the only one, thanks for all the info guys


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

I hear you guys, very annoying! Been cutting at 400 every few days and there they remain, laughing at me&#128514;


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Yep it's that time of the year. I noticed seed heads today.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

My old 11 blade reel couldn't cut seed heads. It was annoying. Since I switched to an 8 blade it cuts them all. 
It's not as annoying.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

^ frustrating. I've used 5 different reel mowers. None of them ever managed to cut seed heads or stolons. Have to go at them with rotary scissors every time .


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Having a groomer on your reel mower can help a great deal with the seed heads as it will either cut them or "fluff" them up so the mower can cut them.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I'll mow Monday with my 10 blade. We shall see if it cuts the seed heads or not.


----------



## booneatl (May 19, 2017)

I started pgr April 23rd which was very early for me this year trying to get ahead of seed heads. Still got them. I'm cutting @ 0.37 so they are only visible after the cut ..... white discoloration of the grass.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

St Aug getting some seed heads too. Stress cause by drastic increase in soil temps. This level out.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

My TifTuf had seed heads from hades this year. I literally mean the entire lawn was nothing but seedheads. The Swardman was able to get most of them, but the short stalks that were left meant a white/gray hue to the lawn. It started almost three weeks ago and I am fino nearing the end. The last mow got most of the remaining stalks and I see more blades than seed heads. I put Paclo down a few weeks ago and will spray t-nex this week. From what I've read stress causes the issue and we've had crazy hot/cold and almost freezing nights last month and a few times earlier this month.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Topcat said:


> My TifTuf had seed heads from hades this year.


Holy hell is that right. Mine has looked like garbage the last couple weeks. Glad to hear it was not unique to me. Have you applied T-nex and Paclo together - or just separately? Does the combo give much longer suppression?


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

@cglarsen I've not mixed Paclo and T-Nex in the same tank. I am leery of overdosing the turf. I've read of others doing it with success, however I do not wish to tempt fate. I am spraying t-nex today and plan on .2oz/1000. Just to step into it. The first and last time I sprayed t-nex was 2 years ago and the rate was at .38oz/1000 and the color took a huge hit for about a week and a half. So I stuck with Paclo all of last year.


----------



## Chuckatuck89 (Mar 28, 2019)

rjw0283 said:


> My old 11 blade reel couldn't cut seed heads. It was annoying. Since I switched to an 8 blade it cuts them all.
> It's not as annoying.


Where did you get the 8 blade reel? Looking to get for my flex


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

My 10 blade cut them just fine.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Chuckatuck89 said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> > My old 11 blade reel couldn't cut seed heads. It was annoying. Since I switched to an 8 blade it cuts them all.
> ...


I got mine from R&R. Before doing that I'd price what an OEM blade from a Toro dealer runs. I heard they were about the same price. I hit the street with the R&R blade and it took a chunk out of one of the blades this was my 2nd mow. It may have happened with a toro blade as well, but i'd price it out. 
rrproducts.com


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Having a groomer on your reel mower can help a great deal with the seed heads as it will either cut them or "fluff" them up so the mower can cut them.


Thanks for the tip! Engaged the groomers on my last mow and bye bye seed heads! That was easy 😀


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

My TifTuf has had seedheads for the past two weeks. I even started PGR 6 weeks ago. My Tifway 419 hasn't produced any at all.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> My TifTuf has had seedheads for the past two weeks. I even started PGR 6 weeks ago. My Tifway 419 hasn't produced any at all.


Tiftuf without the use of PGR is a stubborn seed head producing grass. When they start showing up I highly suggest applying some. Even under suppression I still get some seed heads and only after a second application does it go away.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I'm already on my third app of PGR :\. It's just interesting to me how different the TifTuf is to Tifway 419 in regards to seedheads.


----------



## Central_Texas_SA (May 10, 2021)

kb02gt said:


> St Aug getting some seed heads too. Stress cause by drastic increase in soil temps. This level out.


I know this thread is mostly people talking about Bermuda seeding out, but my St. Augustine is producing way more seed heads then I have seen before. Could certainly be related to weird weather patterns going on.


----------



## latitude36 (Mar 27, 2019)

I have two mowers. The 1600 toro with slower reel speed and less blades works a lot better than the other mower with more blades/higher clip rate. I apply heavy T-nex. I can see some stalks however; the correct mower and chemicals help tremendously.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I hardly had any seeds heads at all this season in my 419. I think it's because I have mowed at .25" and started PGR early.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Next year I think I will try starting pgr right after full green up at like .1 oz per 1k to try to keep them from popping up.

Mine came super early and I started pgr right after I started seeing them and they are pretty much non existent now.


----------

